# the mystery pain



## Romulus (25 Jul 2007)

Ive been getting this strange pain during running recently. I run 4 times a week and have been doing so for about 5 months. The past 4 or 5 runs Ive been getting this weird pain on the left side of my very lowerback(probably about 5 inches above my left arse cheek) Ive tried a couple things to prevent it like stricter running motion and lower back stretches. At first i thought it was do to a sore lower back, I do allot of deadlifts and core exercises, but i recently got back from a 4 day trip without working out and i still got the pain when i ran today. Any ideas what it could be? Possibly my running shoes? they are only 3.5 months old, but I have done squats in them alot.Thanks for the input


----------



## BernDawg (25 Jul 2007)

I'm not a doctor and I don't even play one on TV but... It sounds like your sciatic is acting up and one of the reasons for this could be your shoes.  Now I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night so I'm sure there are others coming along soon that could enlighten you more but you should go to the MIR  see your Dr anyway.


----------



## combatbuddha (25 Jul 2007)

If it goes down the back of your leg, it is another indication of Sciatica. I'm being treated for Piriformis Syndrome (spelling?). It is a small muscle that can cause aggrevation to the sciatic nerve. Stretching, time, and limited activity has been my regime for this for the past 5 months. Slowly getting better.


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2007)

As always, I suggest you either see your physician or a sports/physioterrorist oops, therapist (or both) as your money situation or health care insurance covers.  Sounds like a couple of things - best to have someone look at it and check it out.

Cheers and hope you get better.

MM


----------

